

Ford, Apple, and Prudential are among companies who own class A IPv4 blocks - chillacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_address_blocks

======
chillacy
I thought it interesting that each of these companies own 1/255th of the total
ipv4 address space

